# Windows Eight Editions



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, for what it's worth:-

Announcing the Windows 8 Editions


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks for that.

I am not sure wether I will get windows 8 when I build my new system, I am still on xp at the moment so I think I will be going windows 7.

Windows 8 still to me looks like it was designed for a mobile phone or tablet pc.


----------

